# Photo Edits!



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Here ya go barrelbeginner! <3


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

That looks sweet!!!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

ooh, ooh!!  I love seeing other peoples' editing styles! (if that made any sense whatsoever... lol) Here are a couple you can play with.. Do whatever you'd like with them! 

The unedited version of the picture I took earlier:








Another one:


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

BarrelBunny said:


> ooh, ooh!!  I love seeing other peoples' editing styles! (if that made any sense whatsoever... lol) Here are a couple you can play with.. Do whatever you'd like with them!
> 
> I know, me too! I'll edit them as soon as I can.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Here you go! Hope you like them.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Awh, they're amazing!  thanks so much!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Would it be possible to edit all 3 of these?


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Sure! Do you want any words on them


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

oooh!!!!! me me!!!! 
















The first one is Rowdy, second is Rossa


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

oh and you can put words in them please


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Hope you like them!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have one picture i would love you to do, but it is on my computer at home  Can i upload it when i get home? :grin: these are great.. I LOVE that first one!!


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

sommsama09 said:


> I have one picture i would love you to do, but it is on my computer at home  Can i upload it when i get home? :grin: these are great.. I LOVE that first one!!


Aww thank you! Of course I can.. take your time.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

uummm...lyrics to songs maybe? I'll let you pick


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh here are my photos :wink: He is not mine, he belongs to the place i ride at, and his name is Pepe.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't know if you like the songs I like so I just put two country ones on and for one of the pics I didn't put any lyrics. I really hope you like them!


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Here ya go! Pepe is so handsome.


----------



## lh4e (Aug 24, 2012)

this is Kim 

(sorry for that one)

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196585_498265803519586_104935511_n.jpg



and here's a nother one


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Done!  Kim is beautiful!


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my gooshhhh! They are great! do you minhd if i put them on my horses' profiles?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow thanks so much, these are great! Haha his owners say the same thing, hes a bit of a poser - I like him. Not bad for a rescued (by his owners)OTTB whos teaching me to regain my confidence. :smile:


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

sommsama09 said:


> Wow thanks so much, these are great! Haha his owners say the same thing, hes a bit of a poser - I like him. Not bad for a rescued (by his owners)OTTB whos teaching me to regain my confidence. :smile:


-No problem, I'm glad you like them! He seems like such a sweet horse. There are a bunch of OTTB's at my Aunt's rescue (where I try to spend most of my time.) 



EthanQ said:


> Oh my gooshhhh! They are great! do you minhd if i put them on my horses' profiles?


Thank you!! Nope, I don't mind.. go ahead!


----------



## FutureRN (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the "Time is love gotta run." 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Please edit this pic, my request is simple can you remove the horse in the background and the feeder? Also write Bonnie on the pic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

I tried my best to crop the horse out.. but you can still see some parts.. hope you like it still!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love it thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Going to request one more pic edit please. This is Tequila, i'd like Tequila aka the brat wrote on the pic and something in purple please. Thanks again!


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww.. Tequila is a cutie..


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's mine... this is Amigo.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Here it is.. Amigo is so pretty!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks I love it! Don't let her sweet face fool you she can be a brat at times lol.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Thanks I love it! Don't let her sweet face fool you she can be a brat at times lol.


Haha!  I love your avatar too.. it looks like both of them are looking at the camera.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

HorseGirlFive said:


> Haha!  I love your avatar too.. it looks like both of them are looking at the camera.


 Thanks, they do pose for pics for me. Bonnie (the cremello) is Cheyenne and Tequila's mama, they are half sisters and are as different as night and day lol.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Can you do mine please? My horse's name is Phar Lap. He is definitely my heart so if you wanted to put words on it.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Ooohh! You are really good. I'm hopeless when it comes to this sort of thing. I would love both of these done! Something about best friends would be great on the first one, but for the other one you can do whatever you want. And you can experiment with effects and colors all you want to, too. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

WOw could you please do one of Pocket?


----------

